# how do i kno



## nlavwitmarry (Feb 20, 2012)

How do I know when my plant is ready to start pickin the nuggs from it?


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18
there is the entire section, dedicated to harvesting and curing..  it has everything you need to know


----------



## nlavwitmarry (Feb 22, 2012)

How do I post my plants from my phone????? I dont know wht kind they r and I know someone here can tell me


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

there is no way to tell what strain a plant is by the pics.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 24, 2012)

Cell phone pics. are a no no.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Cell phone pics. are a no no.


 
they are fine with geo-tagging off. my camera broke all ive been using is my cell. but i also load them into a image editor and resize and that and any "properties" from the phone are removed when its resaved.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

this thread should be moved to the Harvesting&Curing Section


----------

